# Suitable snacks?



## Emma6606 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Guys
I am 7 weeks with GD, put straight on insulin injections: Novarapid and Novatard
I am struggling with the sugars... hungry all the time... I had cut out the snacks because I was trying to keep my sugars low but the dietician told me this morning that I need to have the snacks... 
Being pregnant I am craving  I have survived without chocolate but really want icecream/icepops...
Is there anything suitable that I could have without upsetting my sugars?
I saw some mini-milk icepops and they only have 5.1g of carb per lolly Is that ok?
Any ideas? Thanks guys... Im so happy to have found this forum... its very interesting reading everyones comments and ideas  
xx


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 17, 2016)

Not sugary I know, but pork rinds are great


----------



## Robin (Jun 17, 2016)

Brazil nuts? almonds? Small cubes of cheese?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2016)

Mini milks are a good idea, as you say very low in carbs and shouldn't have a huge impact  Also, dark chocolate with a very high cocoa content - the higher the better. If you can, 90% cocoa content is less than 2g carbs per square. If you stick it in the freezer then break off two squares for a snack and let it melt in your mouth  You quickly get used to the taste and only a small amount can be enough to take away the craving.  

Congratulations by the way! I hope that all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2016)

Fish, oily ones - no carbs & congratulations. Good luck with everything


----------

